
A new beta of Google Chrome for Mac - with extensions and more - bgray
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/02/new-beta-of-google-chrome-for-mac-with.html
======
bensummers
Finally I should be able to install a Flash blocker and try using it as my
main browser!

